# Hong Kong tugs



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Anyone who has been to Hong Kong will know how numerous tugs are in the area such as the *H K UNITED 11 * & *XIAN HANG 286 * seen attached. Apart from their names, I am unable to find any further information about these and most other tugs seen. Does anyone know any books or websites that may list tug from that area?
http://www.mardep.gov.hk/en/pub_services/pdf/shipreg_a_z.pdf shows the Hong Kong shipping register but only lists tugs belonging to the bigger towage companies.


----------



## Tony Barratt (Aug 26, 2005)

*Hongkong Tug Clare*

Does anyone know what happened to the former RN/RMAS tug Clare based at Hong Kong. Appears to have been withdrwan mid 1980s
Thanks


----------



## John Feltham (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Bob,
I have a little contribution for your quest, although the two tugs illustrated are from the colonial days - circa 1960. I Hope they are of interest. Please have a look at my photo gallery.
regards,
John


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

John Feltham said:


> Hi Bob,
> I have a little contribution for your quest, although the two tugs illustrated are from the colonial days - circa 1960. I Hope they are of interest. Please have a look at my photo gallery.
> regards,
> John


Thanks John, nice photo, a bit before my time though. (*))


----------



## AndyJohannessen (Nov 17, 2006)

hiya mate,
you need to visit HKST, Hong Kong salvage and Towage website.They have some great pics,
Cheers
Andy


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks Andy,

Already been there and yes, they do have great pics

Bob


----------

